# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Venison silverside

## veitnamcam

Righto boys and girls, I have a venison silverside languishing in the freezer, animal was not up to my steaking standards so its been sitting there waiting for me to do something with it.

I am getting low but still have around 10 kilo of pure sea rock salt :Grin:  but no syringes or anything.

what should i do with it?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Just to add, have had em done at the butchers plenty and way better than Shitty old beef but never given it a crack myself.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

Suausages brother

----------


## veitnamcam

have 20 kilo of venison waiting for a goat to mix in for sausages.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

I chucked one of mine in a casserole yesterday. Was good. I reckon ask angus

----------


## 308jase

Hi VC,

If you cant be bothered trying to corn it then chuck it in the slow cooker, roasts up real well!
I also steak it and use the meat for casserole or curry's.
Is the smaller long muscle still attached to the side of the silverside? I separate this and steak it (poor mans fillet) one of my favourites actually. Have been meaning to roll one of these in a mustard/peppercorn type mix quick pan fry to seal and finish off in the oven........but I'm a crap cook :Thumbsup:

----------


## Neckshot

> have 20 kilo of venison waiting for a goat to mix in for sausages.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


don't use pork fat bro?,goat.............do you add any fat of some sort bro?

----------


## veitnamcam

308 the "small round"has been eaten :Wink:  I always separate it.
have plenty of stew meat, it would normally be steaked or sent to be corned(the silverside) but would like to give it a go myself.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> have 20 kilo of venison waiting for a goat to mix in for sausages.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2



All arranged but I need something to shoot it with, don't want to use the poo poo free.

----------


## veitnamcam

> don't use pork fat bro?,goat.............do you add any fat of some sort bro?


Goats I get are that fat they can hardly walk  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Goats I get are that fat they can hardly walk 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Really? Still need some pork fat, goats are leaner than sheep

----------


## veitnamcam

sheep fat is a recipe for sausages that make me ill, literally

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> sheep fat is a recipe for sausages that make me ill, literally
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Goats dont have much fat was all i meant. Pork fat is the go

----------


## 308jase

You've got me thinking now VC,

Might have to look into something like this  Brine Pump | Trade Me

Jase.

----------


## Neckshot

> Goats I get are that fat they can hardly walk 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


choice mate.I use pork fat for my venny sussies goats up my way fall into steep gullys so im to lazy to fetch :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

> Goats dont have much fat was all i meant. Pork fat is the go


yep sheep fat taints the meat aye bro

----------


## Gibo

> yep sheep fat taints the meat aye bro


Sheep fat should stay in the roasting dish with the mutton roast for sure.
Goat and veni sausages are bad ass but ive always had to add pork fat. The goats down uriti are lean  :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

> Sheep fat should stay in the roasting dish with the mutton roast for sure.
> Goat and veni sausages are bad ass but ive always had to add pork fat. The goats down uriti are lean


Stink fullas!!!!! .......let them have more road side to chew on :Thumbsup:

----------


## jack

I have just picked up today salami and sausages made from the stag my son shot, I have to say they would have to be the best I have ever tasted.  The guy uses pork fat but very sparingly and I will be going back for more when my boys get their next stag.

----------


## Gibo

> Stink fullas!!!!! .......let them have more road side to chew on


The ones on the road side are fat enough, just slim pickings these days  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> You've got me thinking now VC,
> 
> Might have to look into something like this  Brine Pump | Trade Me
> 
> Jase.


FMG! 200 bucks for a syringe!

might have to raid the needle return bin :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Just soaking in brine should work if done long enough?
That's how it was done in the good old days?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## chrome

Sllverside makes great jerky


Sent from the swamp

----------


## EeeBees

I have a corning recipe which I will post this evening...off to work now...

----------


## 308jase

> FMG! 200 bucks for a syringe!
> 
> might have to raid the needle return bin
> 
> Just soaking in brine should work if done long enough?
> That's how it was done in the good old days?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2



HAHA, that's what I thought when I saw it...........a "rangi job" on one of the kids  bike pumps should do the trick  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

I have a big needle I kept from a water fight I had in hospital with this nurse.

You'll need to drop it in boiling water but it'd probably do the job. It only had saline in it then refilled with water.

----------


## Gibo

You can get big syringes at farmlands etc for naf all

----------


## Tui4Me

I love venison crumb schnitzel from silverside

Cut thick then give it the bash  :Wink: 

Course crumb with a few herbs thrown in yum!

----------


## P38

VC

You could try making it into Bacon.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> VC
> 
> You could try making it into Bacon.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


I wonder what that would taste like?  Have you done it yourself Pete?

----------


## veitnamcam

> VC
> 
> You could try making it into Bacon.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


don't know how to do that either! :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Tahr

Slice it real thin. Dip it in egg, then bread crumbs. Venison Schnitzel, beautiful.

----------


## veitnamcam

I must be weird cos I don't like snitsel. Its the crumbs.
Also dislike batter on fish, will eat the fish not the batter.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

Yip weird  :Grin:

----------


## 308jase

> I must be weird cos I don't like snitsel. Its the crumbs.
> Also dislike batter on fish, will eat the fish not the batter.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Yup, 

You're a weirdo!  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Tahr

I tried.

----------


## Rushy

> I must be weird cos I don't like snitsel. Its the crumbs.
> Also dislike batter on fish, will eat the fish not the batter.


I love the stuff VC especially when the schnitzel is cooked in butter. A real cholesterol laden heart stopper.

----------


## veitnamcam

Its kind of like.
I like fish so why hide its flavor and the same for meat.

Like if  you were to give dundee a beautiful fillet of bluenose and he covered it in tomato sauce :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

Nah no comparison, its an added flavour not a flavour destroyer  :Grin:

----------


## mikee

> Its kind of like.
> I like fish so why hide its flavor and the same for meat.
> 
> Like if  you were to give dundee a beautiful fillet of bluenose and he covered it in tomato sauce
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Some of those in the freezer, along with Orange Roughy, Snapper, Kingfish, Gurnard, Rig, and terikihi ................................................ and a little bit of veni to balance the freezers load  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Good on ya Mikee. That's a real freezer load.

----------


## veitnamcam

@EeeBees.

how's that recipe coming along? :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> @eebees.
> 
> how's that recipe coming along?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Shes just scraping the crumbs off  :Wink:

----------


## mikee

> Good on ya Mikee. That's a real freezer load.


oh and flounder too and squid.  Veni and flounder were courtisey VC

----------


## 308jase

> I love the stuff VC especially when the schnitzel is cooked in butter. A real cholesterol laden heart stopper.


mmmmmm....fried in butter,

I love crayfish cooked just enough to make it firm, shell, then roughly chop it into cubes, crumb and fry in butter and add a bowl of sweet chili sauce for dipping....absolute gold!  :Yum:

----------


## veitnamcam

ya shoulda eaten em not frozen them !

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

Freezer fucks fish, oldest known fact since the freezer was invented  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mikee

> ya shoulda eaten em not frozen them !
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Ate sum, saved sum for later. Vaccy packers are a wonderful invention  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tui4Me

Seal it up in a bag full of honey brine mix and leave it in the fridge for 10days.

Take out and put it in a coolish hot smoker for 4-5 hours. 

Hang it in the fridge for 2 days then slice thin for bacon  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EeeBees

I have made both these recipes lots of time...sorry no fotos


Corn Beef
fresh killed beef, 1/2 lb brown sugar, 11/2 lb fine salt, 1/2 oz saltpetre

Using a food quality plastic bucket and sterilise with boiling water.   Puts as much freshly killed beef as desired to be corned in the bucket and cover with cold water.   Have the water two inches above the meat.   Let stand for 48 hours. Drain off the water and measure before discarding.  Measure the same amount of cold water, and to every gallon water formerly used, add the above proportions of salt, sugar and saltpetre, then boil for 15 minutes and skim.   When cold, pour over the beef.   Place a heavy weight on the meat to keep it under the brine.   Store in a cold place.   The corned beef will be ready to use after 10 days.


Spraengt Lammekød   (Pickled Lamb)

3 lbs lamb (shoulder or leg), 4ozs salt, 1 tsp saltpetre, 2 tsp sugar

rub the meat well with the salt, saltpetre and sugar and let it stand for 3 to 4 days, turning it frequently.   Rinse off coating.   Place the leg in a large saucepan of cold water and boil until tender.  Carve in slices and serve with vegetables (and/or mustard or caper sauce!!!!!) or have cold as you would ham.   Have also pickled kid goat legs

----------


## EeeBees

> @EeeBees.
> 
> how's that recipe coming along?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Got it finally written :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

thanks:thumbup:

where do i get saltpeter?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## EeeBees

If you have a good butcher he might give you some.   I purchased pink salt from Ebid...check out trademe...

----------


## veitnamcam

Ill hit up the local :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## EeeBees

I hope they will help you with that...I just think that curing meat is so neat...

----------


## veitnamcam

@EeeBees 

House husband for a few days so have some time on my hands and will get this started, got it out of the freezer so far :Thumbsup: 

Have some Saltpeter held back from black powder manufacture, that's the stuff yea?

----------


## veitnamcam

> I have made both these recipes lots of time...sorry no fotos
> 
> 
> Corn Beef
> fresh killed beef, 1/2 lb brown sugar, 11/2 lb fine salt, 1/2 oz saltpetre
> 
> Using a food quality plastic bucket and sterilise with boiling water.   Puts as much freshly killed beef as desired to be corned in the bucket and cover with cold water.   Have the water two inches above the meat.   Let stand for 48 hours. Drain off the water and measure before discarding.  Measure the same amount of cold water, and to every gallon water formerly used, add the above proportions of salt, sugar and saltpetre, then boil for 15 minutes and skim.   When cold, pour over the beef.   Place a heavy weight on the meat to keep it under the brine.   Store in a cold place.   The corned beef will be ready to use after 10 days.
> 
> 
> ...



Just to make sure I have this right, I boil the water/salt/sugar/saltpetre by itself not with the meat in it yea?

----------


## veitnamcam

Brine mix under way:thumbup:



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bremic

Don't mean to sound like an ass, but you do realise the brine should be well cooled before you lob the meat in, an overnight in the fridge should do it.

----------


## veitnamcam

yer worked that one out:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Tuidog

> FMG! 200 bucks for a syringe!
> 
> might have to raid the needle return bin
> 
> Just soaking in brine should work if done long enough?
> That's how it was done in the good old days?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


 A method suggested to me by a butcher is to use wooden skewers poked right through the meat while soaking in the brine the wooden skewers take up the brine and it gets to the centre of the cut of meat.

----------


## EeeBees

> Just to make sure I have this right, I boil the water/salt/sugar/saltpetre by itself not with the meat in it yea?


Sorry, @veitnamcam, not to have read your post... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

> Its kind of like.
> I like fish so why hide its flavor and the same for meat.
> 
> Like if  you were to give dundee a beautiful fillet of bluenose and he covered it in tomato sauce
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


It's because your a simple man VC, I'm the same I like to eat my food without any garnish if possible, it tastes better that way. :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

was weighing something else and realised I had used the kilo instead of pound scale :rolleyes:

Tipped half it out and topped up with water, should make it about right .

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Trying it out tonight  :Have A Nice Day: 



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

We expect a full report with pictures.

----------


## veitnamcam

Of course.

----------


## veitnamcam

@EeeBees

Thank you so much for the recipe, I will definitely be doing more of this :Cool: 

Flavor was just like other venison i have had done at the butchers, beautiful.
Much better than any supermarket corned beef.





Was very tender, much much better than the steak from the same animal. :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Yum!

----------


## EeeBees

@veitnamcam, that looks great... :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Might do another couple of these soon, just bagged up some venison and the wife complained about the roast so will do that and another veni roast in the freezer.

----------


## veitnamcam

I just dragged out a couple of veni roasts getting freezer burn to do another batch of this, will try the skewers this time.

----------


## Tommy

I see you use 'proper' mustard, none of this kids shit the Americans came up with  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mrs dundee

Oh that looks yummy.

----------


## veitnamcam

Day one




Day 2





Day 6 removed skewers... no longer needs weight to keep submerged.





Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Good work VC. That will be great.

----------


## Pointer

Had a go at this tonight @EeeBees , wish me luck. I didn't use the saltpetre as I hear all it does it impart the red colouring. Is this true in your experience?

----------


## EeeBees

@Pointer, best of luck with this...saltpetre...it does help to preserve in a way although I am sure it is mostly the salt, but as you write it does help maintain the colour although you do not necessarily need it ...I have never made this recipe without using saltpetre...

----------


## veitnamcam

> Had a go at this tonight @EeeBees , wish me luck. I didn't use the saltpetre as I hear all it does it impart the red colouring. Is this true in your experience?


 :36 1 11:  :Useless:

----------


## veitnamcam

11days i think... sorry raw and cooked are two different bits of meat but the same batch.







This lot was not so red but I  am not cooking it.

This one was 8 ish hours all but coverd in water in a slow cooker and was devine if not red.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Tommy

BREAK OUT THE PICKLE!!!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> BREAK OUT THE PICKLE!!!!!


If only my wife was into preserving.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

Saltpetre is potassium Nitrate, one third of the components to manufacturing Gunpowder, and a known Carcinogen

If you can avoid using it then good as Our health is the most valuable thing we possess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Saltpetre is potassium Nitrate, one third of the components to manufacturing Gunpowder, and a known Carcinogen
> 
> If you can avoid using it then good as Our health is the most valuable thing we possess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep well aware of its other uses. Its the only reason i have any(black powder manufacture)
If it is so bad for us you should inform my great grand parents grand parents and so far parents who all but my parents(still living and very well thanks) lived well into there 80s. Only one of these died of bowl cancer all other deaths Attubuted to "old age"
These are generations brought up on bacon an eggs for breakfast every day lard sandwidges for lunch and bloody shitloads of lard or butter on or in anything they ate.

To be honest I am far more concened about traces of poisions in my familys water supply than any dickheads study of ancient preserving methods.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

Worrying about chemicals in the water supply is a valid fear if you have children. 

Im surprised someone hasn't written to every reporter in NZ telling them their governing friends approve of 1080 being dropped in the headwaters of our main rivers, that supply the wineries, that add that water to the wine, that they drink.

They would get a reaction

Check the LD number of caffeine/ coffee, you will be surprised


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Worrying about chemicals in the water supply is a valid fear if you have children. 
> 
> Im surprised someone hasn't written to every reporter in NZ telling them their governing friends approve of 1080 being dropped in the headwaters of our main rivers, that supply the wineries, that add that water to the wine, that they drink.
> 
> They would get a reaction
> 
> Check the LD number of caffeine/ coffee, you will be surprised
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im sure they have already and the reaction would be to discredit and lable the inividual a "crackpot"

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

Did the Graf lads get far with their efforts ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I dont know I dont follow them or any other "activest" 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Ahem! For the uneducated can you explain what an LD number is?

----------


## 7mmsaum

Also an LD ( lethal dose) number is given as a value of micrograms of product required per kg of body weight to kill.

6 grams of caffeine per 50kg of body weight will take your life from you.

----------


## veitnamcam

With the exception of coffie I have exceded those "lethal doses" by many times on quite a number of occasions as would have most people.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## MassiveAttack

If I interspersed my 175 shot of expresso with my 13 shots of scotland's finest would I die quicker or slower than just taking one of the two substances on it's own?  Inquiring minds want to know.

----------


## BRADS

The chart is flawed I've seen Dundee drink over his body weight in alcohol and get up the next day and go to work


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Can anyone link me up with this cancer story please?

----------


## Tommy

> The chart is flawed I've seen Dundee drink over his body weight in alcohol and get up the next day and go to work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Everyone has their superpower.

----------


## Rushy

Six litres of water in a days hunting.  No sweat!

----------

